# seafoam??yea or nay



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

so my freind used seafoam on his old honda. he put it through the intake manifold i think?? it shot a massive cloud of smoke out the exhuast for a little bit. he says he can feel a differance after, he said it runs alot better. I was just wondering is it worth seafoaming a 1.8?? would this do anything or would it screw up the engine?


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (conman4287)*

ok well i have a suggestion. dont try this on a 15-20k car. try it on a honda like he did. i mean heck his loss would max out at like 3 dollars


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (conman4287)*

I have a can, I'm going to do it soon.
Seafoam cleans all the carbon deposits (soot) out of your engine. On high mileage cars you can notice a difference; my friend's parents' jaws dropped after getting their Grand Prix (I think an '02?) seafoamed.
I think the only risk is if you're dumb and pour it in wihile your engine's not running...you'll hydrolock your car.
My only concern is the MAF...I'll probly unplug it remove the housing and just pour it into the intake from there. Not sure how the turbo will like it though...although I've seen it done to SRT-4's.
The alternative is a vacuum line...if anyone knows a good one to use let me know.



_Modified by Murderface at 2:44 AM 9-15-2007_


----------



## danchef (Jan 2, 2007)

I have heard it works pretty well but the only possible concern is if there is abig chip or chunk (whatever) of carbon build up that breaks free and goes into the turbo. It is just like cholesterol in an artery...when a big flake breaks off and goes into your heart you get a heart attack!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_ok well i have a suggestion. dont try this on a 15-20k car. try it on a honda like he did. i mean heck his loss would max out at like 3 dollars

lmao


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (l88m22vette)*

I have ued seafoam and it works well.You use a vaccum line that is connected to the intake manifold and let it suck it out of the can you do not pour it into the intake that will be a bad thing.Just get a long piece of vaccum hose and let it sip it out of the can about 1/3 of the way then sink the hose into the can until it bogs out the engine and dies.You then let it sit for 5 min. and start it up do not do it in a garage because it will smoke like nobodys buisness I had people come out of their house thinking my car was on fire!!Pour the rest of the can into your gas and it will clean the injectors out.You can also add it to your oil berfore an oil change to clean out any varnish in the block.


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (cant get a password)*

putting it into the intake manifold, will it ruin the spark plugs??


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (conman4287)*

No you just let it sip it out of the can and you will hear the engine start to stumble pull out the hose let it clear up and keep repeating until about 1/3 is gone then submurge the hose and let the engine die.It will turn into a vapor in the presense of a vaccum which is what the engine is creating when running no worries about the plugs.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danchef* »_I have heard it works pretty well but the only possible concern is if there is abig chip or chunk (whatever) of carbon build up that breaks free and goes into the turbo. It is just like cholesterol in an artery...when a big flake breaks off and goes into your heart you get a heart attack!

turbo attack!!!




_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 4:58 PM 9-15-2007_


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (ShockwaveCS)*

heres a vid. of a A4 1.8 blowing some massive amout of smoke after seafoaming. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-4EfjUU5o4


----------



## vdub kirk (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (conman4287)*

i've read somewhere that you are not supposed to do this to veedubs. dont know why exactly but does anyone second that with some logic or reasoning. or whats too high of mileage to do it on a 1.8t. i've seen someone doing it to an a4 with like 159 on it, no mods, but i dont know the rest of that story.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (vdub kirk)*

if you do it right I don't see how it would be any different than any other car


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (VWdriver03)*

I just did it to my car. I don't think there's much noticeable difference in smoothness on my car. Perhaps slightly, then again my car isn't that old, it has 70,000 on it.
My buddy did it to a Grand Prix and the owner (his friend's parents) were really surprised at the difference. The stuff does work.
I used my brake booster line, it comes out of the (180) intake manifold on the right. Also found out that it's cracked and has been causing the vac leak I keep hearing








But yeah I pretty much did the same thing...let it suck up 1/3 of the can then shut it off. Let it sit for 5 mins then started it back up. Ran some more through it later for good measure.
My buddy suggested a whole can and letting it sit for 15 mins...wasn't too sure about that. He did it to his 3.8...I figure my engine with <half that displacement might not like that...


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I Seafoamed my VR6 Rado a couple times...it seemed to work fine.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (Murderface)*

mine has 70k too, i think I'll wait till 100k to do it.


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (VWdriver03)*

havent dont it to the tt yet... BUT i do it to my explorer right before every oil change.... you do not need to use the whole can, i experimented by doing it twice with 1/3 of the can... after it stops smoking its done, putting more in wont get more stuff off... it works better if the motor is up to temperature.. i even see an increase in gas mileage after cycling it through the oil, tank, and sucking it down the vac line.. make sure however that you dont drive more than ten or twenty miles with 1/3 the can in the oil because ive heard people say it slightly thins the oil out and try to time the 1/3 can in the tank with the last tank you finish before you do the oil change as well... that way you have fresh oil and fresh gas, and a clean motor all at the same time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif invite your friends they will get a kick out of it... remember to keep the revs up slightly when sucking it through the vac line.


----------



## bootone1 (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (conman4287)*

I have a couple of questions about seafoaming VW passat engine.
I used seafoam deep creep in the throttle body, Is this the same as using seafoam in the intake line ? 
2ndly how do you remove those little clips that connect to intake. I have had the most difficult time trying to go through the brake line.


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (bootone1)*

if your talking about the one time clips that VAG seems to put everywhere... the easiest way is a dremmel with a cutting wheel attachment, or a really strong set of clips. if you use the clips you need to grab on real hard and twist untill they break... and im not sure if deep creep is the same, i just go to autozone or wherever and get the can that says seafoam, its white with red lettering thats it..


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (TTMAN225)*

Here is a link: http://youtube.com/watch?v=1-QIWu_M-HU I think is very useful to anybody considering Sea Foaming their 1.8T. You'll see in the video how he adds the fluid into the intake, stalls the cars, then showing it do the magical white cloud of smoke trick all of which is normal with the Sea Foam product.
I think this product works and like previously stated, don't see how it can be harmful to a VW/AUDI. The experience with this stuff will differ on a few things I think are worthy of mentioning.
1.) * Mileage. * If you run the sea foam product through at a lower mileage, say under 50K, you're not going to see as drastic of an improvement versus somebody with 80 - 100K (more miles = more carbon build up)
2.) * gas quality * Depending on what type of gas you run (Octane level and brand) will also factor into the Sea Foam Treatment along with the miles. If you religiously use the same type of fuel, tank after tank, and also run a fuel system cleaner every couple of oil changes, this will again effect the outcome of the sea foam treatment (won't see a huge difference). 
For those who just try to find the cheapest station, rarely run fuel system cleaners, or even run lower octane that recommend







(have to mention that b/c i've talked w/ 2 local TT owner who run 89!







) doing a Sea Foam treatment might be very beneficial to get a lot of the carbon build up out of the motor. Just keep in mind that if you do run the sea foam cleaner through the motor, you'll have to do an oil change right after, so don't accidently change your oil, then decide to sea foam it, you'll be spending more $$$$ on oil.


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (vwglinut)*

id check the 1.8t engine forums, a lot of gti guys have used it i think...and with good results.


----------



## bootone1 (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (Blue20thAE)*

Yo, I just tried it in the intake and car is stronger and smoother running than before, I have 90k on my vw passat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








this stuff is great


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (bootone1)*

yea same here was at the auto store today picked some up. 94k on the TT. used the brake booster vac line. worked good. lots of smoke.


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (conman4287)*

heres a video I made of the seafoming the tt.
you can hear the apr r1 at times too. check it out.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKN9QDDwCVo


----------



## bootone1 (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (Blue20thAE)*

Yo, I just tried it in the intake and car is stronger and smoother running than before, I have 90k on my vw passat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








this stuff is great


----------



## heinzboy57 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (bootone1)*

I've always shyed away from using Seafoam on my high milage cars, because I was afraid the car would start burning/eating oil afterwards...
but seems like people that have used it here have no problems so far. check your oil levels more often than usual and let us know whats up!


----------



## albie27 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (conman4287)*

98 vw cabrio 2.0 
160k miles
i put
1/2 in intake twice
1/2 in crankcase
1/2 in gas tank
car smoked little, less than expected.
but now the engine seems like it had a complete overhaul.
runs smoother. 
engine revs much quicker.
waiting for mileage results.
worth the $7/can
try it!


----------



## heinzboy57 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (albie27)*

cool, thanks for letting us know you've used it. since you just recently used it, let us know how your car is after a little while.
also, what kind of oil have you/are you using in your car? 
thanks.


----------



## albie27 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (heinzboy57)*

I will update after a few tanks of gas and an oil change.
I have been using valvoline synthetic for 50k miles with good results.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (conman4287)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conman4287* »_putting it into the intake manifold, will it ruin the spark plugs??

yes... it is known to foul spark plugs, plug cats and thin the oil... after you have done all three steps using 1/3 of the can in each area let it run until the smoke goes away and change the plugs, oil and filter. 
The reccomended vacuum hose to use is the brake booster vacuum hose. Works very well. 
Keep in mind that on highmileage vehicles sometimes the only thing holding the rings and valves together is the carbon build up. loss of that carbon build up will lower compression ratios and could cause a vehicle to start burning oil.


----------



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: seafoam??yea or nay (225TTRoadster)*

with my luck I would use it and the engine sputtering would cause the timing belt to fall off


_Modified by r0ach at 2:16 AM 1-10-2008_


----------

